# 1968 GTO Trunk Light Wire Routing



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

My car originally had a trunk light but the wiring is gone. I've gotten new wiring but am not sure how to route the wiring harness. I am assuming it routes through the trunk lid and comes out one of the lower holes on the trunk lid. Can anyone confirm. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I'll look tomorrow. I know it runs along the left hinge with some clips to hold it, then it goes into a hole in the lid, but I don't remember which one.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Mine runs along the outside of the left hinge with 2 clips, then tucks under the lip of the hinge on the outer edge. From there in goes into the first hole, about 3" above the hinge. There is a cloth conduit over the wire where it is exposed.


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

That is what I was thought but wanted to make sure. Thanks for the help!


----------

